# 3rd function coupler size?



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Is there a particular size of quick coupler I need to hook up to my 3rd function loader remotes on my L5460? The grapple I bought has the flat faced style couplers, so I need to swap them out. I'm not sure what size I need, or if there are different sizes in this style. From the googling I did, it looks like mine are called "Pioneer" style. Is there any advantage to one style over the other? Should I swap out the ones on my loader for the flat faced instead?


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Further googling and I found this helpful size and style guide


https://summit-hydraulics.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Quick-Coupler-Identifiaction-Chart-min.pdf


----------

